# The parmesan ends



## kadesma (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a quick question for you. What do you do with the rind ends of the parmesan when you really can't get much more off them?  I save mine in a baggie and when I make minestrone about an hour before serving I drop in several of the rinds...You should see the kids  fight over who gets one

How about you what is your favorite way of using those ends?
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 11, 2005)

That's how I use mine - but I usually add mine so they completely melt into the soup. A big bite of a softened Parmesan rind sure sounds wonderful!!!!!!  Next time I'll try your method.


----------



## luvs (Jul 11, 2005)

you are right on w/ your idea, kads.  i buy parm. reggiano rinds and put those in soups. yum!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 11, 2005)

soups or stews...don't waste anything, find a use.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 11, 2005)

My dad loved scalloped potatoes..Not as I know them but his way..He liked them with just cream, salt and pepper and parmesan cheese, so I got into the habit of making them like that, but I'd chunk up the ends of the dry jack cheese he loved and mix that in,..We both loved it this way.

kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2005)

SPAGHETTI SAUCE


----------



## kadesma (Jul 11, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> SPAGHETTI SAUCE


That too Jenny, makes it even tastier..I love that sharp,saltiness of the parm on my pasta adding some of the rinds would only make it richer and better.  Thanks
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 12, 2005)

I use them in all of the above, and chili, as well. Luvs I didn't realize you can just buy the rinds, or  have I misunderstood your post?


----------



## luvs (Jul 12, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> I use them in all of the above, and chili, as well. Luvs I didn't realize you can just buy the rinds, or have I misunderstood your post?


 
yep, you can buy the rinds, lyndalou. the store i get mine at packages thier own cheeses and so i figure they might package those themselves, but i know other stores sell them, too. i love 'em.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 12, 2005)

Weird thing: I recently dropped some dry and crusty cheddar rinds into a pot of beans removing the cheese cloth latter with a fork. OH MAN you wouldent believe how good that ended up!.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 12, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Weird thing: I recently dropped some dry and crusty cheddar rinds into a pot of beans removing the cheese cloth latter with a fork. OH MAN you wouldent believe how good that ended up!.


Lu that sounds good..What kind of beans did you use? I often make pintos and bacon, so will try some cheese in there...Thanks for the idea.
kadesma


----------

